# FREECYCLE - Please read !



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi all,

Just disovered this new site called freecycle ..... basically members offer their possesions to others ie YOU. for free ...it can be anything from furniture to books ...really all sorts of stuff really ... and the only condition being is that it MUST be FREE. 

You can post items on there yourself or place wanted ads etc etc ... basically all u need is a email addy to join up ....you can join your local area group or join several (ie surrounding areas)

I would recommend though only joining a few maybe 2/3 as you get lots of emails from people giving or wanting stuff ...I suppose it also depends on your area ... I'm with the London group and get 80+ emails  every day so maybe even an extra email account could be useful.

Most stuff given goes on a first come first served basis ... but from what ive seen there is some pretty generous people out there. 

I'm still pretty new to the site ...but from what ive seen so farit all good xx

Laura


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am not sure how many people already know about this great site.

I was told about it by another FF member and wanted to share it with you all.

Basically, you sign up and anything you want to get rid of, but can't/can't be bothered to sell, you advertise to the group for free.  You get email responses and someone will come and take your item away.

Similarly, if there is something you want... FOR FREE   Then just post a message - it gets emailed to everyone and someone is bound to reply with whatever you want, be it books, a bed, hoover, cooker, garden shed, garden furniture, a lamp, fabric, anything !

I have got a free rotavator for doing my new allotment AND 5 2005 back issues of a magazine I collect that I thought I would never get hold of !  How about that !  I have also got a Fisher Price Car garage with a few picture card games for the girls and a big bag of Sales Management books for dp.  And ALL FOR FREE !

Anything you want, just ask !!!

Google Freecycle and your area to find your local group


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

sounds interesting will be having a look


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Perhaps you could ask for a new chimney pot


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

and a new roof!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)




----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Arrrrrrrrrrr I don't think they can help with that 

But you are allowed to ask for a pet


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Jennifer i use it and love it i have got rid of loads of stuff, there is a travel version aswell cant remember the name tho where u share journeys with people from your area !!!
A fave on our local freecycle seems to be chicken poo !!!!! it is always being offered !!!!
lol
lou xx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I have been a freecycler for a while and can highly recommend it, very handy and saves the landfills. I got rid of loads before moving house.  I use it for the stuff that is  not good enough or I can't be bothered to stick on ebay. Just had someone come and collect something tonight. I use the daily digest so I only get one email a day with all the posts in, else your inbox gets jammed  

PCs and stairgates, in fact quite a bit of baby stuff are popular on my local one, shame I can't use them.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh freecycle is fab,I collected my first thing last night,a sky digibox,my dh insisted on taking the nice people a pack of beer!


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

been using freecycle for about a year now. it is fab, we have had some great stuf and also cleared out the garage.


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Just to warn you- everything goes pretty quickly so one has to be constantly on the watch which is not reasonable so I personally gave up last year.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

this is similar kind of thing http://guildford.gumtree.com/ there are loads all over the country just click on the region nearest you. its not free stuff but there's loads of bargainsplus jobs, skills swaps etc..and for you emma there's a partners section!
funniest thing i found yesterday was this
http://guildford.gumtree.com/guildford/74/7187374.html


kj x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mail him and ask


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

<<I need to move to surrey!>>


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lol at elaine and the feather duster  personally I'd give him the hoover and see what he can up to with the hose and nozzles

think this is quite funny too....

http://www.gumtree.com/london/21/7484221.html

gumtree has been keeping me entertained all week!!

kj x

/links


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I am not far from Camberley - only 15 mins   Perhaps I should give the cleaner guy a call and let you all know how I get on


----------

